# triple calves



## wynedot55 (Feb 24, 2009)

member my post free calf.that cow that my bro thought had a set of dead twins ened up having triplets.the 1st time in 37yrs weve ever had a set of triplelets.so now we have the graft calf to get on the cow.


----------



## BeardedChick (Feb 24, 2009)

I couldn't tell from the post - did one of the triplet calves survive????


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 24, 2009)

anther revision to the calf saga.the cow we thought had triplelets only had 1 calf.so bro started looking for the twins momma.an found another cow that calved.so he is thinking she had the twins.if so thats her 2nd set of twins.trying to get her to take the calf.


----------



## BeardedChick (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah!  Let us know how the grafting goes.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 24, 2009)

Good luck grafting, and post pictures SOON!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 24, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Good luck grafting, and post pictures SOON!


Good luck grafting. 

I'll be surprised if we see any pics!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 24, 2009)

we got the cow an calf running togather in the corral.my bro hand milked the old cow some while she ate feed.so itll prolly be pretty easy to get her to take the calf.will leave her in the trapp a week or 2.an watch them.


----------

